

Show HN: Simple tool to access multiple search engines - amitvjtimub
http://bsearch.heroku.com/

======
amitvjtimub
I made this tool for my personal use in last few days. I think many of you
will also find it useful. Specially StackOverflow, blekko or such exotic
search engine users.

~~~
greglindahl
Cute plugin -- too bad it always uses Google autosuggest, though. blekko's
autosuggest suggests slashtags.

~~~
amitvjtimub
Thanks... I will try to add customization for that later.

~~~
greglindahl
Great! And thanks for including blekko!

